# I am the way, the truth and the life



## Rainalkar

Hello, I need your help in translating the subject phrase to hebrew language and alphabet. I believe I have found the correct translation on hebrew4christians but there the phrase is a picture, I need it written so that I can edit it.

Thank you very much in advance for your help.


----------



## BezierCurve

You might try there, also for other translations: http://bible.cc/


----------



## Rainalkar

Well, I found this:

ויאמר אליו ישוע אנכי הנני הדרך והאמת והחיים לא יבא איש אל האב כי אם על ידי׃

But it doesn't at all look like the inscription I found on the page I mentioned, that one had far more dots etc.


----------



## BezierCurve

You're right, that's because the quote you need is just part of that verse (begins with "And he said to him..."). What you need is just this bit:

אנכי הנני הדרך והאמת והחיים 

(I guess it goes like: anochi hinneni haderech veha'emet vehachaim - corrections most welcome)


----------



## Tamar

> I guess it goes like: anochi hinneni haderech veha'emet vehachaim - corrections most welcome


 
There is nothing to correct


----------



## amikama

BezierCurve said:


> *אנכי הנני* הדרך והאמת והחיים


Is the quote accurate? One of the bold words is redundant, it should be either 
אנכי הדרך והאמת והחיים
or
הנני הדרך והאמת והחיים.


----------



## Rainalkar

So, what is correct then? It seems to me that amikama is right, I believe that the first line he wrote is the accurate one. Btw, where are the dots, lines, etc, that I saw on hebrew4christians (I can post picture if you wish)? Can they be left out?


----------



## BezierCurve

That's what I thought after posting my last post too...

ויאמר אליו ישוע אנכי הנני הדרך והאמת והחיים לא יבא איש אל האב כי אם על ידי׃

There are no comas, but I guess it should be read as "And [he] said to him:" (ויאמר אליו) "I am Jesus" (ישוע אנכי), "I am the way... etc." ( הנני הדרך והאמת והחיים ). Not sure how to translate "hinneni" into English though... It's like "here I am" or something close to it. I suppose.


----------



## BezierCurve

> Btw, where are the dots, lines, etc


 
So, it's written with nikud then - marking the vowels. Do post it (or leave a link to it).

אנכי הדרך והאמת והחיים

means "I am the way etc...", while

הנני הדרך והאמת והחיים

means "here I am the way etc...", it's just more emphasising. I suppose we have to remember that this text has been translated into Hebrew from Greek, so it depends on the translator what form he choses here (BTW., those words had been very likely uttered in Aramaic before they were written down at all).


----------



## Rainalkar

I cannot post a link, so I'll write it like this:
www
hebrew4christians.
com/
Grammar/
Unit_One/
Jesus_and_the_Aleph-Bet/
jesus_and_the_aleph-bet.
html


----------



## BezierCurve

​There you go then:

*אָנֹכִי הַדֶּרֶךְ וְהָאֱמֶת והַחַיִּים*​ 

It's just the first part of it, the one that you requested (the rest of it on that website is the continuation - "no man comes...").​
​


----------



## Rainalkar

Much obliged, thank you.


----------

